# 2nd annual Dillon open- dillon lake zanesville ohio



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Hi, all. I just found this website or I would have posted sooner.

Tournament is tomorrow May 20th. If you can not open the attachment email me and let me know.

This is the 2nd annual dillon open bass tournament to rasie funds for the american cancer society.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard man . Was wondering if you were still alive ! LOL Just saw this post. It would have been nice to come down and fish with you all and see everyone . See ya this weekend at OSR .


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Phil Carver said:


> Welcome aboard man . Was wondering if you were still alive ! LOL Just saw this post. It would have been nice to come down and fish with you all and see everyone . See ya this weekend at OSR .


I'm freaked. who is this? How do you know us? and is it me or the woodster that you know? lol!

oh and what is OSR?


----------

